# What does 200 calories look like?



## Constance (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought you all might find this interesting:

Hungry Girl - Tips & Tricks for Hungry Chicks


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2007)

my gosh....
There goes my favorite treat of a spoonful of peanutbutter and a handful of kisses!  lol


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 30, 2007)

Some of them suprised me. If we had a choice to eat just one, what would you pick? I guess I would pick the French bread.


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2007)

I think we're talking here about what you would choose for a snack. 
I'd pick the saltines...that's my usual snack, and that's about how many I usually eat. Zesta has a new wheat one that's extra good.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 30, 2007)

What does 200 calories look like?  Let's see.  I can find some of them at the upper part of my thigh.  A few more on my middle.  Omigosh!  There are even more on my hips.  Holy cow!  They're everywhere!!!!! 

I can't keep them in the mayo jar or the saucepot or the.....  Oh, well.  They are here and they are my friends.  Please pass the M&Ms.


----------



## amber (Jan 30, 2007)

I would pick the kiwi.  It's an interesting site that you picked though, because it is meant to be towards women/girls/chicks.  Why not men as well?


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 30, 2007)

wow thats crazy i thought you would have had less grams to get 200 calories.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 31, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I think we're talking here about what you would choose for a snack.
> I'd pick the saltines...that's my usual snack, and that's about how many I usually eat. Zesta has a new wheat one that's extra good.


 
Nothing looked like a "snack", looked more like a refrigerator raid!  Are you dieting Constance?


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

That is surprising, and useful, thanks Cinstance.  Sometimes looking at something like that really helps.  I want mini peppers, I don't think I've seen them but I bet they are lovely if they are mini sweet peppers!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2007)

it`s nice to actualy SEE the quantity as opposed to just facts and figures, Thanks Constance


----------



## redkitty (Jan 31, 2007)

Great post!  And if you are counting calories, here is a wonderful site I use...

Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I would pick the kiwi.  It's an interesting site that you picked though, because it is meant to be towards women/girls/chicks.  Why not men as well?



I didn't pick the site, Amber...I found it with "Stumble Upon". 

StirBlue, I am not dieting, although I do try to watch what I eat.


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> it`s nice to actualy SEE the quantity as opposed to just facts and figures, Thanks Constance



That's what I thought, YT. Realistically speaking, how many of us ever actually weigh our food?


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2007)

Not me. Don't think I've ever weighed food. The closest I come to portion control is "can I lift it?"


----------

